# AC110 sounds like a ???



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Is the AC110 supposed to have vibrating sounds while running? or is it supposed to be more silent?

I just bought one and I am finding it to make noise. It's not the usual cascading water flow noise typical of most HOB filters.

Anyone out there with AC110 experience?


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Is the lid on correctly?


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't have the lid on. Thought it might help with the noise.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Troubleshooting:

-bubbles in the impeller
-sand/gravel in the impeller
-Not using the media tray properly
-lid is one but loose (off is quietest usually)
-Not using the support peice (black plastic bit that holds filter vertical)
-can use a sponge, floss, or cloth to help with vibrations where the filter "hangs" on the trim.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, so I played with it a bit more. 

I tried putting a cloth in between the filter and the aquarium glass, I tried holding it up to see if it was vibrations against the glass. I don't have the lid on it, and I took out the filter media.

Pretty much tried everything. 

The sound def is coming from the impeller area. It's not too loud. It's not like a loud grinding noise, it's more like an low grind noise.

I've washed the whole impeller area out taking it apart too. So there's no substrate or any little particles inside or around the impeller area.

I'm just surprised, I would have thought the AC110 is supposed to be a bit quieter.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have had some AC110s be completely silent, I have had others that have slight vibrations. Eitherway they are a great filter, try not to obsess too much over a hum that you will forget about.

Some filters take a warm in period to run silent. might go away with some time as the impeller settles into place. periodically check the inside area where the blades rotate to see if there is scratching from the blades. this would indicate a faulty impeller or shaft.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

If it was the hum I would be ok with that. I mean I hear the hum, but there's this noticably louder sound as well... 

If there was someone who lived close to me that had an AC110 that I could visit I would be very appreciative. This way I can compare and see if there is something wrong with mine.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried an AC 110 for about two weeks last fall. It was so loud I'm surprised you didn't hear it. Maybe they had a bad batch. I buried mine in the closet for future considerations.

Lee


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Spray around the impeller with cooking spray and then run it, works like a charm.. Non toxic to fish unless you cook them in it.. Scoop off the water later.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds normal to be honest. Once it builds up a slime coat, it should be even quieter.

As fishclubgirl said, you can coat it in something yourself. I find water conditioner works well.


----------

